# 9 1/2" OWL POISON



## milkglassbottles (Jan 7, 2009)

Come on fellas and any lady girls out there! I have a 9 1/2" close to mint bottle that I  HAVE TO SELL. 
 I will accept any reasonable offer for it as well as consider a rare embossed Milk Glass bottle for full or partial trade.  Thanks all and again, I wish you and yours a Happy New Year.


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 7, 2009)

You say close to mint - what is the damage?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool graphics with the mortar, pestle & owl.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Jan 7, 2009)

Excuse my sarcasm in advance, OK? 
 I bought this bottle for my collection and ...uh, wait a minute...hmmm I COLLECT EMBOSSED MILK GLASS BOTTLES right? On which shelf in the picture below does it belong?


----------



## milkglassbottles (Jan 7, 2009)

Asked and answered. Thanx!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 8, 2009)

Cool collection!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2009)

I would put that blue guy dead smack in the middle of  the white crowd.He may be uncomfortable at first ,but I'm sure he will get used to it.[8D]


----------



## milkglassbottles (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry, no can do. Segregated collection...LOL


----------



## milkglassbottles (Jan 9, 2009)

Wife? With the price of bottles and flying to shows all over the country, who can afford a wife?


----------



## milkglassbottles (Jan 14, 2009)

My Owl poison collection shown with some milk glass bottles.


----------



## midway49 (Jan 17, 2009)

I see you have the milk glass Owl jar.  I just recently dug one of those and the insert was there with it.   I see them listed as mustard containers.  They seem too big for that.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Jan 26, 2009)

Lucky find. There are two (2) Owl Mustard jar variants, yes, it's a mustard! One of the harder ones to find had orange jeweled eyes. Feel free yo mail me a picture and I will let you know which one you have. Thanks for sharing!  Below is a link to an interesting article milk glass Owls, written by a great guy!
http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/OwlMilkGlass_JBilyeu.pdf


----------



## LC (Jan 26, 2009)

After viewing this milk glass collection , it makes my lone little milk glass bottle feel very insignificant ................ Do you have the Empress Josephine Toilet  Co. bottle out of Dayton , Ohio ? Looks like you may have one on the back shelf with the milk glass stopper .


----------



## milkglassbottles (Jan 27, 2009)

I am fortunate enough to have both variants. They were corked, there were no milk glass stoppers that I am aware of. Don't feel bad, it is hard to discern which bottles are are which, they all look alike!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats on assembling such a unique collection!  That display is so cool to see.  I've only dug one Hagans, and about a thousand varieties of cream jars.  I once bought a nice Victorian milk glass dish, two open hands with grape leaves, it was an old dated piece. The glass was delicate and prismatic around the edges. I loved that dish but eventually sold it. Once in a while I'll see some newer versions of it, but the glass is a really plain white, and not delicate.  again, cool display, thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## milkglassbottles (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you for your appreciation and taking the time to share that with me. It's is the people like you that tend to remember me and my collection ( not necessarily in that order) when at a show or the like and call and ask me if I have this one or that one. I have been awaken from a dead sleep many a Saturday and Sunday morning by friends and collectors on the West Coast! That is a wake up call I don't seem to mind! I recently got a call from a good friend, Gimpy the Owl boy from Oregon,  asking me if I had an Octopus and Coin flask...needless to say, I do now!
 Thanks again for taking the time to write. Gary


----------

